# Handlebar Width



## ishmaelmuscat

I am not sure how technical some of you are, but how many of you know your handlebar width?


Those who do know their road bike handlebar width, what differences did you feel when you switched to a wider or narrower handlebar width?


Personally, I started off using 42cm center-to-center handlebar width (measured at handlebar bottom drops palm rest area) 11 years ago. Back then, that was what the bike came width. Eventually, three years later, my second road bike also came with 42cm center-to-center handlebar width. Three years ago, I made the switch to 44cm center-to-center handlebar width when setting up my current road bike.


Now, I have a choice to switch back to 42cm center-to-center handlebar width and I am not sure whether to stick to 44cm center-to-center handlebar width or opt for 42cm center-to-center handlebar width. I train on 42cm center-to-center handlebar width but my race bike is 44cm center-to-center handlebar width and I have not had any issues with the difference in widths.


The opinions of larger riders like myself would be of more significance to me, but I am more interested in knowing if handlebar width would affect stability and how much breathing advantage / disadvantage would a 2cm have on sprinting, aerodynamics and control of the bike?


All suggestions are much-appreciated.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

All my bars are 44's

Different stem lengths on the bikes because of different top tube lengths.

My race bike's bars have 5mm more "reach" than the others, because of the need to get lower.


----------



## brianmcg

I always had 42 up until a few years ago when I put a 44 on my LHT. Now I want to get a 46. I like wider bars.


----------



## SilverStar

Some riders have real preferences, while most of us may not even notice the difference between widths. I think the more important aspect of bar choice is the overall shape: reach, drop, comfort, etc.

I prefer 44s (it's just what "feels" right), but have ridden plenty of 42s as well. I have noticed no differences in my ability to breathe better with one or the other.


----------



## Kontact

Generally the advice is to use bars that are the same width as your shoulders, so your arms run straight to them. You just pick up the bars and touch them to your shoulders to determine size.

Some people like wider bars than that, but they might be putting an additional strain on their shoulders - the shoulder joint really isn't built for those sort of angles. It's like walking with your feet wide apart, except the should joints aren't a real ball joint like the hip joints are.


----------



## rayej68

Shouldn't the handle bar width be proportionate to the riders shoulders width? Seems like it would be more comfortable to have your shoulders aligned. As long as it doesn't affect the bikes handling.

Edit ^^^^ that guy beat me to it


----------



## PlatyPius

I use 46cm bars unless there aren't any available in the model I want to try. Then I use 44cm bars.

Some 46s seem too wide, though (Race Face).

42 is pretty much unusable for me.


----------



## bwhite_4

Started on 44s. Been on 42s for 2 years. Will be trying 40s next.


----------



## Creakyknees

I have 44 on my racing bike, 46 on my cx bike. It's largely personal preference / comfort, I think. 

For racing, I see some folks using narrower bars for aero reasons.


----------



## kbwh

I was sized to 44 c-c on my first bike. Kept that until last year where I bought a 3T Ergonova which is flaring from 42 at the hoods to 44 at the drop ends.
Took me a while to be comfortable climbing on the hoods standing up, but it's ok now. 
There is a little aero benefit in narrower bars. I've read that David Millar is using 40 cm for that reason.


----------



## cda 455

ishmaelmuscat said:


> I am not sure how technical some of you are, but how many of you know your handlebar width?
> 
> 
> Those who do know their road bike handlebar width, what differences did you feel when you switched to a wider or narrower handlebar width?
> 
> 
> Personally, I started off using 42cm center-to-center handlebar width (measured at handlebar bottom drops palm rest area) 11 years ago. Back then, that was what the bike came width. Eventually, three years later, my second road bike also came with 42cm center-to-center handlebar width. Three years ago, I made the switch to 44cm center-to-center handlebar width when setting up my current road bike.
> 
> 
> Now, I have a choice to switch back to 42cm center-to-center handlebar width and I am not sure whether to stick to 44cm center-to-center handlebar width or opt for 42cm center-to-center handlebar width. I train on 42cm center-to-center handlebar width but my race bike is 44cm center-to-center handlebar width and I have not had any issues with the difference in widths.
> 
> 
> The opinions of larger riders like myself would be of more significance to me, but I am more interested in knowing if handlebar width would affect stability and how much breathing advantage / disadvantage would a 2cm have on sprinting, aerodynamics and control of the bike?
> 
> 
> All suggestions are much-appreciated.



I use all of 66cm (26" Outside to outside) on my MTB. 

When I build my road bike I'm going to use JK Wide Handlebars in 48cm (Center to center). Why? Same reason is as for MTB: Stability and Proper breathing. And it just so happens that my shoulder measures approximately 48cm center of humorous to center of humorous.


----------



## Cyclin Dan

I'm a big guy...cost size 48, but I run 44cm bars. The Easton EC70 is the best bar I've ever had...but I haven't tried the EA90. I'm sure it's sweet. I've tried a whole host of other bars but the Easton the perfect diameter, the flat area is awesome, drop is good, I just gel really well with that bar.

Not too expensive either...I think it was about $220?


----------



## wim

Cyclin Dan said:


> Not too expensive either...I think it was about $220?


$220 for a h a n d l e b a r ? Must be a generation gap thing: here I've been riding around on $30 handlebars thinking I probably could have gotten them even cheaper...


----------



## QuattroCreep

No hearsay or guessing, facts about shoulder widths in males.

5% is people on the small side
50% is general Population
95% is people on the large side
Chart is for males in the US from 1999

As you can see from the charts most men should be on 42cm maybe 44cm bars based on shoulder width. Or you can just goes with what feels best to you and be ok with that.


----------



## QuattroCreep

wim said:


> $220 for a h a n d l e b a r ? Must be a generation gap thing: here I've been riding around on $30 handlebars thinking I probably could have gotten them even cheaper...


Nope, I'm in my twenties and thought the same thing.


----------



## SystemShock

Well 1st off, you have to remain aware as to how your handlebars are measured... plenty of manufacturers still use 'outside-to-outside', like Deda, for example. Translating that into center-to-center means subtracting around 2.5cm, obviously.

For myself, I got a _very_ harsh lesson in how much hbar width really matters... I did the Davis Double Century back in the late '80s with 38cm bars. They were on my first serious/good roadbike, which I bought used right before the event, and re: the width, I just didn't know any better at the time.

The bars became pure torture in short order on that ride. Words cannot express how bad it was. Never. again. 

I have something like 41-42cm shoulders, and actually much prefer the next size up from shoulder width, aka 44cm c-to-c (or 46cm outside-to-outside).

I even once tried some 46cm bars, c-to-c, upon the (in retrospect, somewhat dumb) advice of a salesguy over at Rivendell Bike Works (their actual storefront in Walnut Creek), and found these to be TOO wide, for sure. 

In short... yeah, hbar width really really matters. It's not just the breathing, shoulder/arm comfort, and even the handling, it's all of the above. I know ppl who buy a size up or down from their ideal just 'cuz something's 'on sale'... not smart, unless your perfect size is between sizes and can go either way.

It's appropriate that you're being somewhat picky about this. You couldn't pay me to ride the wrong size anymore.
.


----------



## superjesus

I am very different from the norm. I prefer to size down 2 or 4 cm from what I should be. But I spent a long time riding bars that were way too narrow. 

Ride what's comfortable.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

Back in the day, everyone rode 40's or even 38's........and liked it.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Mine are all 46. I'm a big guy & they're more comfy for me than narrower bars.


----------



## pierre-san

I'm riding a 42cm Zipp SL bar that is actually a 40cm CC. I used to ride 44cm CC and found them to wide, however it took me a couple of years to work that out! Ride what feels the most comfortable.


----------



## sherlock

42's. Feels good—shirt size is typically a 39-40 so right on the mark for me.


----------



## Cyclin Dan

wim said:


> $220 for a h a n d l e b a r ? Must be a generation gap thing: here I've been riding around on $30 handlebars thinking I probably could have gotten them even cheaper...


My comparison was to the $525 S-Works Barmac that I snapped during a sprint. Compared to that, these seemed like a bargain. Especially considering I like them better.


----------



## wim

Cyclin Dan said:


> My comparison was to the $525 S-Works Barmac that I snapped during a sprint. Compared to that, these seemed like a bargain.


Well, thanks for the clarification. I didn't even know there were $500 handlebars and can't imagine anyone actually buying one. Then again, I've got relatives who couldn't imagine anyone spending more than $89.95 for a pedal bike.


----------



## dmong2

Your body will likely easily adapt to whatever bar size you choose in the standard range (if your brain doesn't get in the way). Narrower bars are better for racing, but not for aero or low position, but rather so you can pass other riders in the peloton more easily. 

Recreationally, use whatever feels best. Narrower will not prohibit breathing as your arms are so far up. Also, you will place your hands in different places to compensate for the incorrect size, so pay attention to your glove wear/callouses. However, there are far more important things to get right when fitting your bike.


----------



## danl1

I ride 44's. They're very comfortable but do feel wide.

My other bike has 40's - it's from BITD when that was what you did. After some distance on it, it starts to feel a little tight - but it was never meant as a distance bike.

That probably means I should try 42's. Meh. Maybe if I find a deal on some that have some compelling magic feature.


----------



## ishmaelmuscat

*42 is fine*



QuattroCreep said:


> No hearsay or guessing, facts about shoulder widths in males.
> 
> 5% is people on the small side
> 50% is general Population
> 95% is people on the large side
> Chart is for males in the US from 1999
> 
> As you can see from the charts most men should be on 42cm maybe 44cm bars based on shoulder width. Or you can just goes with what feels best to you and be ok with that.


thanks for the display. i just received my 42cm handlebar yesterday and i had someone place it behind my back and it fir fit a little bit on the outside.... hence, 41 would be enough for my large frame.... i guess 42 is enough for my frame since the width is a little wider than the space between the back of my arm pits... the 44 i raced on for 3 years is great, but maybe a reason why i held back when it got tight in the final bunch sprints...


----------



## SystemShock

*we just didn't know any better back then...*



MR_GRUMPY said:


> Back in the day, everyone rode 40's or even 38's........and liked it.







.


----------



## mattbuell

got fitted, started with the standard 42's. dropped down to 40's, then 38's in a matter of minutes. i just love the tight aggressive feeling. I am rather small though, approximately 5'7 137lbs. To me more aggressive is more comfortable because I love feeling fast and I race.


----------



## MMsRepBike

I rode 42's for quite some time. One day I decided to try out the 3T Ergonova which has a flare to it. I wanted the same 42 at the drops. Well the hoods are about 39.5 apart.

I then decided to get a new-fangled Enve aero bar and the widest the hoods are apart on those is 39.5 (size 44). 

And on another bike I have a standard 42 hoods and 42 drops no flare.

I think I tend to like the hoods close together more. I also think I like the drops far apart more. Meaning I think Enve got it the most right. The angled hoods/shifters doesn't bother me at all and the flare is very practical for me.

So, welcome to the forum, try not to dig up any more old threads, start some new ones instead, and try some flared bars.

Try keeping your hoods around 38 or so apart but maybe having the drops further apart with a slight flare. You might like it as a best of both worlds setup. (Meaning a size 40 3T Ergonova)


----------



## mml373

wim said:


> $220 for a h a n d l e b a r ? Must be a generation gap thing: here I've been riding around on $30 handlebars thinking I probably could have gotten them even cheaper...


May be an old post, but I couldn't agree with you more. The cost of cycling stuff is getting steep, which is why I'm riding vintage steel and vintage components (old Dura Ace, Ultegra, 105, and Sprint 9000 on my bikes, with brifters on the first two component groups listed.)

In my area, folks spend upwards of $10,000 or more on bikes...even if they can't ride.  To each his/her own.

Glad I found this thread...lots of good info on bar width/sizing. I'm a 40 to 42 coat size but am riding 44cm bars on most bikes. 42s on the old '87 Specialized Allez SE and '87 Specialized Sirrus I ride around town for downtempo or rainy rides.) One of these has Cinelli Criterium bars, the other has the old Specialized Model I bars. Like them both and am very happy Cinelli has made the vintage bars and stems available for purchase again.

Roughest thing is feeling comfortable with 42s AND 44s. Makes spec'ing new bars for refurb project bikes a challenge.


----------



## frdfandc

My old boss was a fitter for over 20 years. Everything from Specialized BG Fit to Retul to Guru and everything in between. So I had a discussion with him regarding handlebar width. His answer was "What feels most comfortable to you"


----------



## cxwrench

frdfandc said:


> My old boss was a fitter for over 20 years. Everything from Specialized BG Fit to Retul to Guru and everything in between. So I had a discussion with him regarding handlebar width. His answer was "What feels most comfortable to you"


Pretty much this^ Sounds like he has a pretty good grasp on fitting.


----------



## frdfandc

cxwrench said:


> Pretty much this^ Sounds like he has a pretty good grasp on fitting.


I learned quite a bit from him.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GlobalGuy

My stock handlebar that came with my Domane is 44 cm. I'm 6'4 and my stem is 120mm. Those measurements as well as my whole bike fit seem perfect.


----------

